

DOM Enlightenment - jarek-foksa
http://domenlightenment.com/

======
greenyoda
Summary (since it's not obvious from the title): this is a free e-book about
"exploring the relationship between JavaScript and the modern HTML DOM".

From the introduction: " _This book is not an exhaustive reference on DOM
scripting or JavaScript. It may, however, be the most exhaustive book written
about DOM scripting without the use of a library/framework. The lack of
authorship around this topic is not without good reason. Most technical
authors are not willing to wrangle this topic because of the differences that
exist among legacy browsers and their implementations of the DOM
specifications (or lack thereof).

For the purpose of this book (i.e. grokking the concepts), I'm going to
sidestep the browser API mess and dying browser discrepancies in an effort to
expose the modern DOM. That's right, I'm going to sidestep the ugliness in an
effort to focus on the here and now. After all, we have solutions like jQuery
to deal with all that browser ugliness, and you should definitely be
leveraging something like jQuery when dealing with deprecated browsers._"

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The DOM ain't all that bad, really. The names for some things are a little
verbose, sure, but it's not really difficult to deal with. Especially if
you're creating elements to build up a page, from JavaScript, instead of
querying existing elements.

I've used it recently to build ponyplace (<http://ponyplace.ajf.me/>), a
MLP:FiM-themed chatroom. The only thing I did find to be an issue was the fact
that DOM lists returned by getElementsByClassName etc. change to reflect the
removal of elements they contain - really bites you if you're trying to remove
all elements of a given class.

~~~
codylindley
Thanks.

------
jfaucett
very nice and thanks for contributing what looks like a good resource! I'd be
interest to know how you went about organizing the research for this? I've
read webkits WebCore source and its pretty enlightening did you go that way or
was this really dissecting the agggh incredibly intersting spec docs?

Also as a minor note, I know this a rough draft but have you thought about the
code syntax styling? Its not that its bad at all, its just I think it could be
more readable with some color differntiation :)

~~~
codylindley
I read the specs and tried to bring out the modern key parts with a focus on
what I thought a developer should know or be aware of. The reason you don't
see much written about this topic is the specs are not easy to read in
relationship to each other. What do you suggest for syntax styling?

------
why-el
This is awesome. Tackling the dom in a comprehensive and library-agnostic way
is what I need right now.

